

Ask YC: Got a YC interview invitation, now what? - jollyjerry

My co-founder avk and I just got an invitation to interview for this round of ycombinator for our startup called Outspokes.  We're both really excited at the opportunity and don't want to screw it up.  There was a thread earlier from DirectedEdge about their YC interview (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=923722), and it emphasized that a strong demo would be helpful.  What are the experiences of other current YC companies?  For people who interviewed in previous years but didn't get accepted, what would you have done differently?<p>I'd love to get everyone's opinion on what we've built so far too.<p>http://outspokes.com/<p>If anyone works at a web consulting firm or does freelance web work, I'd like to talk to you more about how to make our product fit your workflow.  Shoot me an email at jerry(at)outspokes.com or leave a reply.
======
dannyr
Jerry,

Good luck with YC!

~~~
jollyjerry
Thanks! Let me know if I can help you out with launchset.com in anyway too.
Good to meet you in person at startup school.

------
lloydarmbrust
Do you have a demo?

~~~
jollyjerry
We have a short demo video on the homepage and a tour page. We also made a
free account for people to try out. I wanted to make a bookmarklet demo to let
you install the widget on arbitrary sites, but it's not a high priority at the
moment.

